# Canadian Open 2011



## Sa967St (May 29, 2011)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=30

Registration is here.

Date: August 20-21, 2011.

Events:
Magic
Master Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Clock
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded


----------



## cuboy63 (May 29, 2011)

Yay, big cube blind.
I want NARs(watch out Chris, or maybe not, I may mess up).


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 29, 2011)

ya I'll be in buffalo then so most likely.


----------



## JackJ (May 29, 2011)

Gah. I'm in Toronto from the 12th to 19th. So it's a no go for me.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 29, 2011)

Is anybody willing to host me if I manage to get myself to Canada this summer?


----------



## Micael (May 29, 2011)

Maybe. Big cubes BLD, sounds good.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2011)

Cool. I might be able to go to this after Nationals.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG BILL lol..hope you get NR for big cube BLD. It would be awesome!!! I'm going to fail because the week before the competition, I have a piano exam so I'll probably have like a week to practice and memorize new things!!!! D:


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 2, 2011)

> OMG BILL lol..hope you get NR for big cube BLD


I want NAR actually.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2011)

Registered.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 16, 2011)

QQ. Is there a registration deadline, and if so when is it?

EDIT: Oh silly me, it's August 17th. For some reason, I didn't see it when I looked at the website.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone from the Montreal area planning on attending this event?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably coming.

Sort of from the Montreal Area.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 16, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Probably coming.
> 
> Sort of from the Montreal Area.


 
Guess I was wondering if anyone was driving there. If there would be room in the car, I could help cover the cost of gas.


----------



## Hays (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm going.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone from the Maritimes driving there?


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 21, 2011)

First competition in a really long time. Not aiming for any records particularly, just gonna go and have a wonderful time 

EDIT: I'm doing everything except BLDs =D


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 8, 2011)

I booked my flight and touchdown the Thurdsay before, giving me a day to check out the sites of TO. Now to eat nothing but ramen and KD while I recoup my funds from buying the ticket. THAT WAS ON SALE.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> First competition in a really long time. Not aiming for any records particularly, just gonna go and have a wonderful time
> 
> EDIT: I'm doing everything except BLDs =D


 
your going to get killed at sq1


----------



## RaresB (Jul 8, 2011)

Yey Neil is coming, more tops ppl


----------



## Drake (Jul 8, 2011)

speedcubermicah said:


> Anyone from the Maritimes driving there?



I would like but i doubt that my parents want .


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2011)

So many people coming . I hope I can get it the OH finals!


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 8, 2011)

REGISTERED Imma sub 1 single on magic


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could go


----------



## cubing3751 (Jul 9, 2011)

i'm coming. i wont have much practice though because i have a grade 9 piano exam the week before.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 9, 2011)

cubing3751 said:


> i'm coming. i wont have much practice though because i have a grade 9 piano exam the week before.



oo same what date?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 12, 2011)

If you register online, do you pay registration fee at the competition?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2011)

rickcube said:


> If you register online, do you pay registration fee at the competition?


Yes.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 12, 2011)

rickcube said:


> If you register online, do you pay registration fee at the competition?


 
No, they send unicorns to take it from you while you sleep (usually within 2-3 business days).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, thanks. This will be my fourth time into Canada I believe. 



HumanDude said:


> No, they send unicorns to take it from you while you sleep (usually within 2-3 business days).


Or, you know, paying online? That'd be cool though.


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2011)

If I'm competing in 4BLD, will I have to miss other events? Which ones?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you're doing 4bld, good luck  I wanna sub-1 magic D:


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 14, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> your going to get killed at sq1


 
*shrugs* I dont really care, we'll see then. Like I said, I don't really care if I get 25 avg, haven't practiced in forever.



pwnAge said:


> Yey Neil is coming, more tops ppl


 david?


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2011)

lol i haven't sq1'd much either >_>


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 15, 2011)

ive barely done sq1 since TOSp


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't wait! Going to be a great competition. Any idea on when it will start/end?


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 15, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> *shrugs* I dont really care, we'll see then. Like I said, I don't really care if I get 25 avg, haven't practiced in forever.
> 
> 
> david?


 
No, that's Rares (the future niner). Oh, and I'm Simon (though you can tell because I provided my WCA ID so that everyone could see my horrible times).


----------



## cubing3751 (Jul 15, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> oo same what date?


 
Aug 12


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 15, 2011)

im comming!!! last day decision


----------



## Me (Jul 17, 2011)

I plan on going to this competition however I just need place to stay, anyone willing to host me or split the cost of a hotel room?



HumanDude said:


> No, they send unicorns to take it from you while you sleep (usually within 2-3 business days).


Unicorn trap prepared.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Jul 18, 2011)

Forte said:


> lol i haven't sq1'd much either >_>





vcuber13 said:


> ive barely done sq1 since TOSp



same.


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I HAVEN'T DONE SQ-1 EITHER!!!

then again... I don't know how...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm looking for a couple cubes at the competition and also want to sell a couple.

I am looking for: A good clock (any brand as long as it is good), A black V-cube 6x6 (prefferably modded but unmodded will do. I would also consider one with missing pieces), a Cubetwist magic and an MF8 megaminx VII tiled (black). 

I am selling: black Maru 4x4, white Maru 4x4 and a white Ghost Hand 2x2.

Also considering trades.


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2011)

olookstefanregistered


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 4, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I am looking for: A good clock (any brand as long as it is good), A black V-cube 6x6 (prefferably modded but unmodded will do. I would also consider one with missing pieces), a Cubetwist magic and an MF8 megaminx VII tiled (black).


 
I should have one CT Magic kicking around if you're interested (still sealed in the package!). If I still have it by then, I'll bring it along. I'll even toss in a couple spare strings. Whole package, $11 (you probably could get it cheaper, but how else am I going to fund my flight to Toronto?)


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 9, 2011)

ok, I'm ready for this. I learned full CmLL, that means I know full roux, got my Ao50 down to 23 consistently, I am ready to go and win 1st place cuz I'm a boss like that!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh yea I forgot to say.... Me, Benjamin Wong will be selling cr2032 batteries for 1$  I think that's the battery name.... but the one's for stackmat obviously..... it's really worth it lol


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2011)

> ok, I'm ready for this. I learned full CmLL, that means I know full roux, got my Ao50 down to 23 consistently, I am ready to go and win 1st place cuz I'm a boss like that!



Maybe you should get ready to be disappointed.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Maybe you should get ready to be disappointed.


 
LOL he has a 20.05 second official average. Lies.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't wait, im'ma bring my master-magic and my helmet


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> Can't wait, im'ma bring my master-magic and my helmet


 
That was my idea for Caltech Winter. I forgot it though.


----------



## riffz (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone wanna split a room with me for the Saturday night? I live in Ajax but will be forced to take transit or taxi unless I can get a ride from someone, so getting a room for the night will be easier for me.

Who else is getting a room? I'm wondering if there will be a decent sized group cubing into the wee hours of the night...

EDIT: Not looking for roommate any more.


----------



## deathwhiper9 (Aug 11, 2011)

Selling puzzles both days, please message me with offers, Thank you 

C4U-Purple
Gas-Assisted-Black
Mf8 Legend-Black
Mf8 Legend-White 
Mini A V-Black
2 Qj Pyraminx-Black
Mozhi Pyramorphix-White
CubeTwist Magic
Muse Cube-White
C4U 3x3x5-Orange
C4U 3x3x7-Green
Yj 5x5-Black
Tiled QJ 5x5-White
Mirror Block-White
QJ 2 Layer Square-1-White
Mf8 Super Square 1-Black
Fused Cube-White
Siamese Cube-White
Evil Twin 4x4-White


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 14, 2011)

does anyone need 6x6 or 7x7 pieces?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate cubing and decided not to go.


----------



## deathwhiper9 (Aug 15, 2011)

i know someone who needs white 7x7 pieces, dont know the name of the piece but it is the corner of the 5x5 center on the 7x7


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry, i was going to get another 7x7 today (for parts) but i wont have it by CO.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 16, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Maybe you should get ready to be disappointed.


 dun worry I am ready for miracle sub 20 avg that imma get fa sho to place like 100th


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a master magic that i could use? my friend destroyed it and along with some strings, i can't repair it... please i want to do master magic so much


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 16, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> ok, I'm ready for this. I learned full CmLL, that means I know full roux, got my Ao50 down to 23 consistently, I am ready to go and win 1st place cuz I'm a boss like that!


 
Okay now that you have that done, you can learn all these


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2011)

Toronto welcomes the former World Champion!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Julian said:


> Toronto welcomes the former World Champion!


 
is he not the current?

i think we should try to break the habit again.


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2011)

Right. Woops.

EDIT: schedule posted.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 19, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Okay now that you have that done, you can learn all these


 but there are so many of those...
there are 53, that is more than CmLL...
there is a reason I never learned full OLL when I did fridrich!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 19, 2011)

theres actually 100, that ist doesnt include mirrors
for example, there is no z perm on D


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 19, 2011)

Coming to Canadia later this afternoon.


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2011)

rickcube said:


> Coming to Canadia later this afternoon.


Don't forget to forget your pyraminx


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2011)

It is under 12 hours 

Hopefully I won't fail at Master Magic. Too bad there is only 1 round of it


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a spare clock? Tristan forgot his. 
Also can anyone lend me a pyraminx?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock? Tristan forgot his.
> Also can anyone lend me a pyraminx?


 
I might be able to lend you a pyraminx. It is not that great though.


----------



## Julian (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Also can anyone lend me a pyraminx?


I can, it's an unlubed Meffert's, though.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 20, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> your going to get killed at sq1


 
rofl


----------



## Thompson (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock? Tristan forgot his.
> Also can anyone lend me a pyraminx?


 
I will bring my clock for you.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock? Tristan forgot his.
> Also can anyone lend me a pyraminx?


 
LOL, this is after you sold me your pyraminx 
I call it "Sela-minx" just for fun.


----------



## riffz (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock? Tristan forgot his.
> Also can anyone lend me a pyraminx?


 
I have a decent white QJ you can use.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I might be able to lend you a pyraminx. It is not that great though.





Julian said:


> I can, it's an unlubed Meffert's, though.





riffz said:


> I have a decent white QJ you can use.


Whoever finds me first gets to lend me his pyraminx. 



Thompson said:


> I will bring my clock for you.


You're in the same heat as him. Idk if that'll work out. :/


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 20, 2011)

doing magic at 6 in the morning and my parents yelled at me  oh well....


----------



## Thompson (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Whoever finds me first gets to lend me his pyraminx.
> 
> 
> You're in the same heat as him. Idk if that'll work out. :/


 
im not gonna compete in it anymore. i cant solve the darn thing


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 20, 2011)

he can use mine if he wants


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome first day!!!!!! hope for better results tomorrow and for others too  good luck!!!!

btw..... what's bubba-loo???? and is it like a knock off of lubix?????


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2011)

PYLONS


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2011)

anyone want to sell me a white zanchi?


----------



## Me (Aug 21, 2011)

Stupendous so far, first Canadian competition definitely worth the drive, looking forward to tomorrow's round 2/finals and the other puzzles.



Sa967St said:


> PYLONS


 
a.k.a. traffic cones, found out that little difference today along with $2 coins.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2011)

Me said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > PYLONS
> ...


 a.k.a pylons


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Me said:


> Stupendous so far, first Canadian competition definitely worth the drive, looking forward to tomorrow's round 2/finals and the other puzzles.
> 
> a.k.a. traffic cones, found out that little difference today along with $2 coins.


 
you dont call them pylons?


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 21, 2011)

ugh I screwed up in 3x3 today, 28 average... that sucked...


----------



## Micael (Aug 21, 2011)

I want some news!

Edit: Hey, that's 500$ for 3x3 winner!


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Micael said:


> I want some news!
> 
> Edit: Hey, that's 500$ for 3x3 winner!


 yes, yes it is, quite a bit of cash in that 3x3 event, 10* the amount in any other event


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait, prize money?


----------



## Jai (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup, prize money. Breandan won 3x3 ($500), Harris was second ($350), and Eric was third ($150).


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Me said:


> Stupendous so far, first Canadian competition definitely worth the drive, looking forward to tomorrow's round 2/finals and the other puzzles.


 
what an 8 hour drive for you?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you know...

-Me not knowing the directions well enough = unexpected scenic route of Toronto?
-"Do you know how to restring a mag-" "NO"
-Pylons!
-"Seagulls?...Oh right, Canada."
-Even Anthony Chen (who's 12 years old) has bigger hands than me?
-I got angry at a vending machine for not giving me the chocolate I paid for?
-*me scrambling, looks at someone's OH scorecard* "the cut-off was 60 seconds, sorry but umm-" *him looking confused* "did I fail?"
-Kevin Hays still only practices pyraminx?
-I had another epic 7x7x7 pop?
-I learned clock the day before competing in it, and my only goals were to make the cut-off and not DNF the average?
-Rhodri learned clock and square-1 the morning before he competed in them?
-I DNF'd my last megaminx solve because I didn't notice that I solved a green-green edge misoriented and so when I saw that the LL had 3 edges flipped I thought that the scrambler must have popped an edge by accident ?
-"At least you still have next week...to fail"?
-A bunch of people, even some tall people, copied my idea of standing on chairs watching the 3x3x3 finals?
-Forte started a clapping game during the awards?
-Serviettes!
-During yes/no team BLD I accidentally asked "clockwise or counter clockwise", in which Keemy replied "uhhh...yes."?
-Keemy no longer sucks at team bld (that much)?
-Every day is pajama day?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 22, 2011)

I messed up everything but 5x5, 7x7 and Megaminx... At least I got the Master Magic NR...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sarah, did you do 2x2?


----------



## Julian (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> yes/no team BLD


:O

Why did I not know about this? Sounds amazing.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Sarah, did you do 2x2?


Yeah, but I'm one of those nubs who use LBL and always borrows other people's 2x2s. 
I had a 5ish average in the first round and didn't make the next round.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah, but I'm one of those nubs who use LBL and always borrows other people's 2x2s.
> I had a 5ish average in the first round and didn't make the next round.


 
I thought you knew CLL


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I thought you knew CLL


I use COLL unless it's a suck case.


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you know
-I was somehow signed up for BLD even though I don't know how to do it and that I ended up doing corners with Ortega?
-I always get PLL skip on 7x7 BLD?
-I did my last clock solve with the cover thing on my head?
-Rhodri was doing his second clock solve when someone noticed that his first solve was a +2. We DNF'd it, but by then his second solve was way over the cutoff limit so he just DNF'd?
-Eric did a 2x2 solve after his last minx solve before stopping the timer?
-To continue my streak of sub-xx fails I got 15.06 for 3x3 and 4.03 for 2x2?
-Forte finally broke my square-1 single NR after more than a year, WITH PARITY?!?
-I decided to not check the second side of my clock on my last solve, and ended up DNF-ing that one?

EDIT:


Sa967St said:


> -I learned clock the day before competing in it, and my only goals were to make the cut-off and not DNF the average?


WAT you still got better than me -.-


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2011)

Spoiler






Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> -Me not knowing the directions well enough = unexpected scenic route of Toronto?
> -*"Do you know how to restring a mag-" "NO"*
> ...






LOL that was me!



Spoiler






Neo63 said:


> Did you know
> -I was somehow signed up for BLD even though I don't know how to do it and that I ended up doing corners with Ortega?
> -*I always get PLL skip on 7x7 BLD?*
> -I did my last clock solve with the cover thing on my head?
> ...






LOL those were all my fault XD


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 22, 2011)

HOW DID YOU GET MY NAME WRONG >.< *rage*
also I think you mean Rhodri


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> HOW DID YOU GET MY NAME WRONG >.< *rage*
> also I think you mean Rhodri


 
ninja'd, check 'em


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -I had another epic 7x7x7 pop?


 
the was hilarious.

Did you know...

kevin had a 1:37ish reduction and got at 2:22?
(like 8 people "U2!!" sarah "Shut up!!") * 5, sarah "SHUT UP!!!!!!one!!!!!! what perm is it?"?
tristan borrowed my clock to use but then went to lunch during clock and then used eric clock?
i got a bld success?
bill...?
i broke my 6x6 pb ... twice?
i got another 20.xx sq1 average?
pyraminx final scrambles were lol?
Breandan sub 9 average?
*gets to cp* "is there parity?" "ya" *does parity cp* "whats ep?" "h-adj" :fp


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > -"Do you know how to restring a mag-" "NO"
> ...


Me too! Everytime Lian asked me I would yell "NO!" at her before she could finish asking. :3


----------



## Cheli (Aug 22, 2011)

First event I've been to. Really fun/intense. Looks like I have a long way to go if I want to compete in the next one.

Also, sorry to anyone who got their name butchered, that was probably me (I was running both days).


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> -I had another epic 7x7x7 pop?


Uploaded!


----------



## Thompson (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you know...
I did a 6x6 solve!
I didn't get any lucky solves!
I use my left hand for one handed!
I know all 57 OLLs!
eupogia!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

Roman recorded the whole 3x3 finals in ossim quality with pro zooming and stuff. He said he'll probably upload it tonight (his channel).


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

This comp carries most accomplishments than any other comp I've been to 

1. Making it to finals with so many awesome people!!!
2. Winning magic 
3. sub-2 avg for 5x5
4. sub-1 single for 4x4
5. beating all my official record times (most of the events)
6. beating megaminx times by a bunch..... (2 pb singles in a row)
7. Nearly breaking 7x7 pb with 6 seconds (stupid f2l and g perm....)
8. 1.03 magic single (ranks me like 4th in Canada.... I could do better D


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

dyk
bagseption!?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Uploaded!


 
You should try not to do that


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 22, 2011)

Sarah's pop was extremely entertaining to watch.  
I managed a 12.84 average on 3x3 in round 2 and then failed in the finals with a high 14 average. :/ And I failed the scrambles in pyraminx final.


----------



## riffz (Aug 22, 2011)

I got so drunk Saturday night that I didn't bother coming back. :fp Smash Bros. drinking game is dangerous.

Would've only been competing in pyraminx final and 3x3 2nd round anyway...


----------



## Brunito (Aug 22, 2011)

what was Breandans avg in the final and what was the results of the pyraminx??


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Uploaded!



this is the definition of entertainment..... and why was she so obsessed with not dnfing it (oh wait)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> this is the definition of entertainment


You should have seen my 7x7x7 pop at US Nationals. It was even better.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DYK:

Good guy Meep
Scumbag Keemy



edit
Scumbag Meep: takes advantage of logged in account


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Brunito said:


> what was Breandans avg in the final and what was the results of the pyraminx??


 
iirc breadan 10.04, harris 10.41 eric 11.xx

daniel, louis?, julian


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 22, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> iirc breadan 10.04, harris 10.41 eric 11.xx
> 
> daniel, *louis?*, julian


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?10646-LouisCormier


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 23, 2011)

Despite some personal mini-fails and minor improvements (PB OH avg, 4x4x4 single, gaining ranks for Megaminx, Pyraminx, Sq1), it was worth the trip from Vancouver. More DYKs...

-It's important to have standards!
-Forte has finally started to use the "right" colour scheme. The scramblers thank you.
-Bubble-Loo needs to have more bubbles.
-Apparently, the ability to perform RUR'U' OH smoothly and quickly (completing the cycle 6x in about 4-5 seconds or so) and yet failing to crack sub 30 in OH is pretty disappointing for those that actually do.
-It would've been awesome if Cubesmith still offered customized logos (Stefan's Cube FTW)

See a bunch of you on the 27th for Vancouver Open Summer 2011!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?10646-LouisCormier


 
what are you trying to say?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 23, 2011)

lolcap.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 23, 2011)

couldn't you have left the cap??? gotta go sleep now


----------



## Julian (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, he could have, but he forgot/didn't realize in the heat of the moment.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wondering when WCA will put up the results from this competition?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> You should have seen my 7x7x7 pop at US Nationals. It was even better.


 you should look into the yj 7x7


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> you should look into the yj 7x7


 
You should try my YJ 7x7. (It is horrible)



vcuber13 said:


> what are you trying to say?


 
I thought you put the question mark because you didn't know who he was.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> you should look into the yj 7x7


Or just get used to sarahpops...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> you should look into the yj 7x7


sarahs 7x7 is a 15 on a scale of looseness from 1-10. i was using it a bit at CO and idk how she uses it, its looser than any of my cubes



antoineccantin said:


> I thought you put the question mark because you didn't know who he was.


 i couldnt remember if it was him or someone else.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=CanadianOpen2011


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=CanadianOpen2011


 
yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> -It would've been awesome if Cubesmith still offered customized logos (Stefan's Cube FTW)


 
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21949



On topic: 

I remember there was a competitor whose last name was "cubist"?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KUBU01


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2011)

Woah. 8.81 3x3 avg (UK NR) from Breandan V., 5x5 single/avg NAR by Kevin H., and 3:39 7x7 avg NAR by Emily W. Congrats.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2011)

dont forget emilys megaminx nars, 56.xx 1:00.01


----------



## Meep (Aug 25, 2011)

pjk said:


> Woah. 8.81 3x3 avg (UK NR) from Breandan V., 5x5 single/avg NAR by Kevin H., and 3:39 7x7 avg NAR by Emily W. Congrats.


 
BreaNRdan, KeviNAR, and NARmily :3 All awesome people.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow that first round results would've been an awesome podium @@


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you know:

* if you remove its ballz it'll no longer be itself?

* I found a blue GuHone at the end of the comp, and went around asking if anyone recognizes the cube. I went up to a couple guys (I think Forte was there too) and held out the cube for a couple seconds. No response. I then asked "does this cube belong to any of you?", and immediately two guys (can't remember who they were) shouted out "Mine!"

Not quite The Honest Cuber....




But I gave it to them anyway.


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 25, 2011)

That blue guhong was mine. ;(


----------

